# Roux+CFOP



## fei193 (Apr 2, 2011)

B2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D F2 U' R' L D L U2 B D' F2 D L D

M2 D R' U2 R U' R' r2 B'
x R U' R' U L
M' U r2 U' R U R' U R U' R' Make 2 blocks 1x2x3
U2 R' U R'
Fix bad edges and DB-DF: U' M U M2 U2 M ( always have cross on U face)
OLL. PLL

I have an idea for Roux and Fridrich method^^. Give me some advices,should i fractice this way?


----------



## EricReese (Apr 2, 2011)

You do realize that solve is just fridrich with really weird way of making the F2L right?

Don't practice that way, its terrible


----------



## qqwref (Apr 2, 2011)

Don't bother, this is similar to Roux but less efficient.


----------



## fei193 (Apr 2, 2011)

My avg 21 ( with Roux). Im going to learn Fridrich again but my cross is terrible. there for im finding some ways not to make cross and use blocks 1x2x3 (i make them about 10-11s). F2L i do very bad about 15s ( cross was done)


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Apr 2, 2011)

This isn't a new idea. Don't try to combine Fridrich and Roux. ESPECIALLY like that. It just doesn't work well. If you're going to learn fridrich, just learn to do it properly.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Apr 2, 2011)

Sigh...
Not *this* again...


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 2, 2011)

Meh,sometimes I do this if I skip the DF and DB step.


----------



## crashdummy001 (Apr 2, 2011)

i sometimes practice like that, not for speed, but for blockbuilding practice without learning LL algs


----------



## fei193 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank everyone, im learning PLL and xcross. That ways can be used for recreation or training do blocks


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 3, 2011)

this is not the worst roux/cfop hybrid solve I've seen, atleast when he completes f2l he does EO (although it's not always this easy)

btw CLL/ELL is great for this scramble.


M2 D R' U2 R U' R' r2 B'
x R U' R' U L
M' U r2 U' R U R' U R U' R' 
U2 R' U R'
U' M U M2 U2 M'
CLL: U F R U R' U' F'
ELL: U l' U' L U M U' L' U L U


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 4, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> btw CLL/ELL is great for this scramble.


 
Even better with just real Roux

M2 D R' U2 R U' R' r2 B'
x R U' R' U L
M' U r2 U' R U R' U R U' R' 
U2 R' U R'
U' F R U R' U' F'
M U M'
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M U2 M' U2


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 4, 2011)

z L U R' F2 U M' U
L U' R' U R U' R' U R U2' M' U' M U R
U2 M2 U' y' r U R' U' M U R U' R'

Hybrids are fun.


----------

